# '94 Sentra XE with rear suspension popping noise



## crazymagman (Aug 1, 2004)

Don't you just love how when you buy a car that problems don't show up until you get it home sometimes? I got a 1994 Sentra XE yesterday from an individual and when going over small bumps you can hear a slight clunk coming from the rearend. Any idea's what it could be? The car has 170,000 miles so I'm betting its worn out bushings in the rear suspension somewhere....

Mike


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Check the sturts and their mounts as well. Also check all the rear rubber in the suspention or rub marks.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

crazymagman said:


> Don't you just love how when you buy a car that problems don't show up until you get it home sometimes? I got a 1994 Sentra XE yesterday from an individual and when going over small bumps you can hear a slight clunk coming from the rearend. Any idea's what it could be? The car has 170,000 miles so I'm betting its worn out bushings in the rear suspension somewhere....
> 
> Mike


Does it sound more like a springy sounding clunk, or is it a harder thump, like something hitting the car? The same thing happens on my car sometimes, but it sounds more springy, and it doesn't happen often.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

It could be the struts, bounce the car up and down if it keeps bouncing then it is the struts. Check the swaybar links the bushings wear out and they will thud. Also check the mufflers hangers maybe the exaust is hitting.

PeaNutB13


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

PeaNutB13 said:


> It could be the struts, bounce the car up and down if it keeps bouncing then it is the struts. Check the swaybar links the bushings wear out and they will thud. Also check the mufflers hangers maybe the exaust is hitting.
> 
> PeaNutB13


mines having that slight thud in the back sometimes too, I can only hear it with the radio off and thats not very often.. :thumbup:


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

fatboypup said:


> mines having that slight thud in the back sometimes too, I can only hear it with the radio off and thats not very often.. :thumbup:


Yeah mine is doing the same thing..I stripped the trunk of any thing that could rattle and the sound was still there. Then I discovered that the struts were blown. And since I am in there I am replaceing the sway bar links. There aren't amy moving parts on the backsides of these cars. I'll post some pics when I get a chance. 

pEAnUTb13


----------

